# Krach machen / haben



## Ptak

Hallo,
kann mir jemand, bitte, sagen, was für ein Unterschied es zwischen diese Ausdrücke gibt:

_Krach machen_
_Krach haben_

Sind sie dasselbe oder nicht?

Was für ein Unterschied gibt es zwischen
_Die Müllers machen nie Krach_
und
_Die Müllers haben nie Krach_
?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## cyanista

_Krach machen_ heißt ganz buchstäblich "laute Geräusche machen" und _Krach haben_ hat eine übertragene Bedeutung, und zwar "sich streiten".


----------



## Whodunit

Da gibt es einen sehr großen Unterschied.  Ich hoffe, dir hilft eine Übersetzung ins Englische; wenn nicht, kann ich es dir auch auf Deutsch erklären.

Sie haben nie Krach. = They never have an argument/a row (with each other).
Sie machen nie Krach. = They never make (any) noise.


----------



## Ptak

Whodunit said:


> Ich hoffe, dir hilft eine Übersetzung ins Englische


Oh   Nööö  
Bitte auf Deutsch (nächstes mal)!

Sie machen nie Krach. = _They never make (any) noise_ - das habe ich verstanden.
Und ich habe auch verstanden, dass "Krach haben" = sich um etwas streiten. Stimmt das?
Danke!


----------



## cyanista

Genauer genommen, bedeutet _Krach haben_ "sich gestritten haben", also das Ergebnis von einem Streit und nicht den Prozess. Glaube ich jedenfalls. 

Für alle Fälle noch die russische Übersetzung: 

Krach machen - шуметь

Krach haben - поссориться, рассориться, быть в ссоре


----------



## gaer

cyanista said:


> _Krach machen_ heißt ganz buchstäblich "laute Geräusche machen" und _Krach haben_ hat eine übertragene Bedeutung, und zwar "sich streiten".


I always like examples. What do you think of these?

1) Unsere Gesellschaft muss wieder lernen, dass Kinder keine jungen Erwachsene, sondern Kinder sind. Und _*Kinder machen Krach*_, machen Blödsinn, sie kosten Nerven, aber _*Kinderkrach*_ ist unserer Meinung immer noch Zukunftsmusik. (source)

2) „Ein Schüler oder eine Schülerin wird gemobbt oder tyrannisiert, wenn er oder sie wiederholt und über eine längere Zeit negativen Handlungen durch einen oder mehrere andere Schüler ausgesetzt ist.“ (Olweus 2002, 60) 
Mobbing ist also „kein Konflikt zwischen Zweien oder einigen Wenigen, die gleich stark sind und _*Krach miteinander haben*_. 
Mobbing bezeichnet den wiederholten und systematischen Missbrauch einer sozialen Machtposition.“ (Schäfer/Korn 2004 I, 263) 
Es handelt sich um einen gruppendynamischen Prozess. (source)

This not only makes it clear that "Krach haben" means "fight", but it also makes a nice contrast with "mobben" and shows "Mobbing", touching on a recent thread. 

Gaer


----------



## dd6kt

cyanista said:


> Genauer genommen, bedeutet _Krach haben_ "sich gestritten haben", also das Ergebnis von einem Streit und nicht den Prozess.


 
Leider nein. 

Das 'haben' gibt hier genau die zeitlichen Zusammenhänge wieder.
Es würde sonst 'sie haben Krach gehabt' oder 'sie hatten Krach' lauten.


----------



## gaer

dd6kt said:


> Leider nein.
> 
> Das 'haben' gibt hier genau die zeitlichen Zusammenhänge wieder.
> Es würde sonst 'sie haben Krach gehabt' oder 'sie hatten Krach' lauten.


I'd bet that Cyanista was thinking "sich streiten"/"having a fight". 

Gaer


----------



## cyanista

Was ich meinte:

_Sie haben Krach/Streit_ bedeutet für mich nicht "sie streiten sich gerade", sondern "sie haben sich gestritten und bis jetzt noch nicht versöhnt". Sie befinden sich quasi in einem Kriegszustand. Im Englischen wäre es dann Present Perfect: "they have fallen out". _Sie haben Krach gehabt / sie hatten Krach_ würde meist das gleiche bedeuten, und zwar eine Handlung in der Vergangenheit ohne Bezug auf die Gegenwart ("they fell out").

Ich kann mich natürlich auch irren.


----------



## gaer

cyanista said:


> Was ich meinte:
> 
> _Sie haben Krach/Streit_ bedeutet für mich nicht "sie streiten sich gerade", sondern "sie haben sich gestritten und bis jetzt noch nicht versöhnt". Sie befinden sich quasi in einem Kriegszustand. Im Englischen wäre es dann Present Perfect: "they have fallen out". _Sie haben Krach gehabt / sie hatten Krach_ würde meist das gleiche bedeuten, und zwar eine Handlung in der Vergangenheit ohne Bezug auf die Gegenwart ("they fell out").
> 
> Ich kann mich natürlich auch irren.


Isn't that "haben Krach gehabt"?  

In other words, I thought that "Krach haben", without another verb, meant having a fight now. Thank you for pointing out my mistakes!

Gaer


----------



## mustang72

gaer said:


> ... In other words, I thought that "Krach haben", without another verb, meant having a fight now. Thank you for pointing out my mistakes!
> 
> Gaer


You're right, Gaer!

Ich *habe Krach* mit meiner Freundin! - Selbst wenn ich das meinem Kollegen sage und mich im Moment nicht mit meiner Freundin streite, so ist der noch nicht bereinigt und dauert an.

Ich *hatte Krach (gehabt)* mit meiner Freundin! - Der Streit ist vorbei.

Ich *werde Krach haben* mit meiner Freundin! - Ich soeben was herausgefunden (oder gemacht), dass ich mit ihr diskutieren muss und in einem Streit enden duerfte.


----------



## gaer

mustang72 said:


> You're right, Gaer!
> 
> Ich *habe Krach* mit meiner Freundin! - Selbst wenn ich das meinem Kollegen sage und mich im Moment nicht mit meiner Freundin streite, so ist der noch nicht bereinigt und dauert an.
> 
> Ich *hatte Krach (gehabt)* mit meiner Freundin! - Der Streit ist vorbei.
> 
> Ich *werde Krach haben* mit meiner Freundin! - Ich soeben was herausgefunden (oder gemacht), dass ich mit ihr diskutieren muss und in einem Streit enden duerfte.


Cyanista and I were having a discussion about how hard this is to translate sometimes consider this:

Viele Schulschwänzer haben ernsthafte Schwierigkeiten. Viele von ihnen haben Angst, vor der Klasse zu versagen. Einige werden in der Schule gemobbt. Manche _*haben Krach zu Hause*_ oder Probleme mit den Lehrern. 

Some _*have fighting going on at home*_ or problems with teachers.

Do you see how hard that is to translate? In this case we know that something bad is going on at home, but I don't think we know if student A or student B is involved in the fighting or not. 

For instance, the parents may be screaming at each other. There may be a teen at home who is screaming at the parents. Meanwhile, a younger child may be cowering, just trying to block it all out. The first thing that comes to my mind is a lot of screaming, but I would not guess "domestic violence", which is usually even more serious. 

Gaer


----------



## dec-sev

mustang72 said:


> Ich hatte Krach (gehabt) mit meiner Freundin! - *Der Streit ist vorbei.*


Was bedeutet "Der Streit is vorbei"? Haben sie den Streit beigelegt oder bezieht sich die Phrase nur auf den Zeitraum des Streites, der (Zeitraum) jetzt vorbei ist? Aus Kontext vermute ich das Letzte, aber  was haltet ihr von der  Phrase selbst? Woran denkt irh wenn irh "der Streit is vorbei" hört? An  Zeitraum oder an Ergebnis von einem Streit?


----------



## gaer

dec-sev said:


> Was bedeutet "Der Streit is vorbei"?


The fight is over, in the past. A thing of the past. 

Gaer


----------



## mustang72

gaer said:


> ... Manche _*haben Krach zu Hause*_ oder Probleme mit den Lehrern.
> 
> Some _*have fighting going on at home*_ or problems with teachers.
> 
> Do you see how hard that is to translate? In this case we know that something bad is going on at home, but I don't think we know if student A or student B is involved in the fighting or not.
> 
> For instance, the parents may be screaming at each other. There may be a teen at home who is screaming at the parents. Meanwhile, a younger child may be cowering, just trying to block it all out. The first thing that comes to my mind is a lot of screaming, but I would not guess "domestic violence", which is usually even more serious.
> 
> Gaer


Deine Schlussfolgerungen sind absolut richtig. Ich verstehe jetzt dein Problem nicht. 

Aus dem vorliegenden Satz "Manche _*haben Krach zu Hause*_ " geht nicht hervor was fuer eine Art von Krach oder Streit zu Hause vor sich geht. Das muss spaeter im Text erfolgen da der Begriff 'Krach haben' nicht genau abgrenzt ist.

Ob das in deiner Uebersetzung " Some _*have fighting going on at home*_ or " auch offen bleibt kann ich nicht beurteilen, dafuer ist mein Englisch noch zu wenig gut.

LEO uebersetzt "Krach haben" uebrigens mit "to have a row/tiff with someone"


----------



## dec-sev

mustang72 said:


> You're right, Gaer!
> 
> Ich *habe Krach* mit meiner Freundin! - Selbst wenn ich das meinem Kollegen sage und mich im Moment nicht mit meiner Freundin streite, so ist der noch nicht bereinigt und dauert an.


 Ich *habe *im Moment *Streit* mit meiner Frendin. Plötztlich klingt das Telefon. Ich nehme den Hörer ab ich sage" Wollen Sie bitte in ein paar Minuten anrufen, da im Moment muss ich eine Sache erledigen".
Also, das Vergangene sowie die Gegenwärtige äußert man mit derselben Form? Oder es einen Unterschied zwischen _Ich habe Krach_ und _Ich habe Streit_ gibt?


----------



## gaer

mustang72 said:


> Deine Schlussfolgerungen sind absolut richtig. Ich verstehe jetzt dein Problem nicht.


No problem. I was just looking for confirmation. 


> Aus dem vorliegenden Satz "Manche _*haben Krach zu Hause*_ " geht nicht hervor was fuer eine Art von Krach oder Streit zu Hause vor sich geht. Das muss spaeter im Text erfolgen da der Begriff 'Krach haben' nicht genau abgrenzt ist.


Clear…


> Ob das in deiner Uebersetzung " Some _*have fighting going on at home*_ or " auch offen bleibt kann ich nicht beurteilen, dafuer ist mein Englisch noch zu wenig gut.


The English means that someone is fighting with someone else. It does not say how many people are fighting, and it does not make clear who is fighting. But it's serious. Some parents bicker all the time, which is different, less serious, although it is unpleasant.


> LEO uebersetzt "Krach haben" uebrigens mit "to have a row/tiff with someone"


 
That's a good start. "Tiff" (petty quarrel) sounds a bit weak. "Row" is good. 

Gaer


----------



## Ptak

_Krach machen
Krach haben_ 
Kann man in diesen Sätzen "Skandal" statt "Krach" sagen?


----------



## Kajjo

Ptak said:


> _Krach machen
> Krach haben_
> Kann man in diesen Sätzen "Skandal" statt "Krach" sagen?


Nein, Skandal ist etwas ganz anderes als Krach.

Skandal = Tat oder Ereignis, das breite Aufmerksamkeit und Empörung hervorruft

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

dec-sev said:


> Also, das Vergangene sowie die Gegenwärtige äußert man mit derselben Form? Oder es einen Unterschied zwischen _Ich habe Krach_ und _Ich habe Streit_ gibt?


 
Nein, es gibt keinen Unterschied, außer dass "Krach haben" umgangssprachlich und "Streit haben" standardsprachlich ist.


----------



## beclija

Das sehe ich nicht so. "Ich habe Streit" klingt für mich etwas holprig. Wenn ich "Krach haben" formeller ausdrücken will, so sage ich "zerstritten sein" (wenn ich es in dem Sinne gebrauche, den cyanista anführte, also wenn der Streit selbst schon war, aber die Versöhnung/Bereinigung noch aussteht) oder "sich streiten" (wenn wir uns gerade in einer "heißen Phase" befinden). Ich denke, dass "Krach haben" beides ausdrücken kann, als default aber doch eher cyanista's Bedeutung überwiegt.


----------



## Whodunit

Wenn ich "Wir haben Streit" sage, dann drückt das meines Erachtens genau das aus, was "Wir haben Krach" im Umgangssprachlichen tut.


----------



## gaer

beclija said:


> Das sehe ich nicht so. "Ich habe Streit" klingt für mich etwas holprig. Wenn ich "Krach haben" formeller ausdrücken will, so sage ich "zerstritten sein" (wenn ich es in dem Sinne gebrauche, den cyanista anführte, also wenn der Streit selbst schon war, aber die Versöhnung/Bereinigung noch aussteht) oder "sich streiten" (wenn wir uns gerade in einer "heißen Phase" befinden). Ich denke, dass "Krach haben" beides ausdrücken kann, als default aber doch eher cyanista's Bedeutung überwiegt.


When two (or more) people are "fighting", if the "fighting" is verbal, it can go on for hours, days, weeks, or years. There are "hot periods" and "quiet periods", but unless the issues that are causing problems are solved, the fighting continues.

It's a matter of hairsplitting to decide whether such fighting is a series of fights, with calmer periods in between, or one long fight. 

If you consider "ich habe Krach mit …", wouldn't you be likely to add a word to clarify?  

Ich habe immer/andauernd/gerade/gleich/die ganze Zeit Krach mit … 

Gaer


----------



## beclija

You are right, most likely I would add a word to clarify, but I think as long as the speaker doesn't the default interpretation still is the one cyanista pointed out, i.e. that of having a continued petty quarrel without being engaged in fighting at the present moment.


----------



## gaer

beclija said:


> You are right, most likely I would add a word to clarify, but I think as long as the speaker doesn't the default interpretation still is the one cyanista pointed out, i.e. that of having a continued petty quarrel without being engaged in fighting at the present moment.


Here is what I found:

no added word

<A href="Results 1 - 10 of about 111 for "ich habe * Krach mit.">added words

It seems to me that people make their meaning clear by adding more context, and the phrase, alone, stripped of clues, is rather rare. What do you think? 

Gaer


----------

